# The Cheapest New Car in North America is Now a Chevy



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

> *With a starting price of $9,995 excluding freight, the 2016 Chevrolet Spark is Canada’s cheapest car.*
> 
> When converted into USD at the current rates, the Spark would sell for just about $6954.01. But in the U.S., the car actually sells for a base price of $13,535.
> 
> ...


Read more about The Cheapest New Car in North America is Now a Chevy at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey You's Guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I found ME Winter Car ..................................................................................................................................I should be able to get 2 winters out of IT ..Depending upon IF we get that annual blizzard or NOT .


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

They're selling hyundai accents locally for $9200 however that's with incentives


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, at least it looks better than the previous gen.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Be wicked if that was the 1.4T


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

money_man said:


> Be wicked if that was the 1.4T


Agreed.

98 whopping horsepower!!!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Like Brian said,

Looks like a perfect winter beater.
If you are into certain cars, summer toys, you gotta have something to give to the salt (rust) worms.

It certainly is easier on the eyes than the last version......yechhhy IMO.......That one screamed 'I hate cars'.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy needs to drop the price in the US as well. There's a huge market for sub $10,000 cars - just look at the used car market. A sub $10,000 car with the warranty would definitely tip the scales towards selling more new cars.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Tow that behind your RV!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks a lot better than the Mitsubishi Mirage, that's for sure.


----------



## listerone (Nov 15, 2015)

IIRC it's possible to transfer cars between the US and Canada.Can anyone confirm this and,if true,give details of what's involved?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I should buy for parking in downtown Cincinnati when I drive to work. Since I don't pay for a lot, I park on the streets and most the parking is for "mini" cars. smart cars/ Fiat 500s etc. IDK it would justify a new car tho and keep the Cruze?


----------



## Zyrian (Feb 3, 2015)

Does anyone know why the Spark is so much cheaper in Canada, considering it's the same car?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Because we need one vehicle that's cheaper than you guys. Every vehicle is cheaper in the states including ones that are built here in Canada.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Spark now uses a 1.4L engine over its previous 1.2L. Sure it only has 98hp, but from what I've read the engine is built in the same place as the next generation 1.4T. Since that uses an integrated exhaust manifold head design, I wonder how easy it would be to bolt a turbo to this thing? Going from 98HP to 153HP would make this thing fun. 

Though not as cheap as in Canada, this is only $13,500 starting price in the USA, fully loaded for $17-18K. A 1LT manual transmission has every option I would want and is only $15,500(cruise control, Fog lights, keyless entry, aluminum wheels). Heck even the base model has USB, Bluetooth, rear camera so those are also standard on the 1LT. Spark For Sale: New 2016 Spark Pricing | Chevrolet


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

If your like me, you missed the part where the $9,900 was after the US to Canadian dollar exchange rate.. $1 Loonie is worth $0.70 USD at this point in time.

Surely you can buy in Canada, but then you'd have to pay taxes and other charges to get the thing back into the US, so it probably doesn't work out too well in the end.

Now, maybe you get your Canadian friend/cousin/relative to buy one in Canada, drive it to the US for a visit, you buy it from him... maybe you could avoid some of the taxes?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I also would not be surprised to find the Canadian versions don't have A/C.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iggy said:


> If your like me, you missed the part where the $9,900 was after the US to Canadian dollar exchange rate.. $1 Loonie is worth $0.70 USD at this point in time.
> 
> Surely you can buy in Canada, but then you'd have to pay taxes and other charges to get the thing back into the US, so it probably doesn't work out too well in the end.
> 
> Now, maybe you get your Canadian friend/cousin/relative to buy one in Canada, drive it to the US for a visit, you buy it from him... maybe you could avoid some of the taxes?


Won't work. The Canadian version doesn't have all the FMVSS mandated features. Why Canada and the US can't get this together I don't know.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

iggy said:


> Now, maybe you get your Canadian friend/cousin/relative to buy one in Canada, drive it to the US for a visit, you buy it from him... maybe you could avoid some of the taxes?


Good luck getting a "Canadian" car registered in the US without the proper paperwork.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

obermd said:


> Won't work. The Canadian version doesn't have all the FMVSS mandated features. Why Canada and the US can't get this together I don't know.


What's the fmvss features?


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

money_man said:


> What's the fmvss features?


fmvss =Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards (FMVSS)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, in my history, actually been a single guy longer than a married guy.

What makes owning a second or multiple vehicles not cheap, is dealing with the states, each vehicle has to be registered, not bad in some states, but in others, also hit you with a lot of extra property taxes, even over a thousand bucks. Telling them, hey, I am only one guy, and can only drive one vehicle at a time, does not work with them, and doing this to save on fuel.

Same with the insurance companies, again being only one guy and can only drive one vehicle at a time also does not work, each vehicle must have its own insurance policy. But since you are buying insurance policies for multiple vehicles, we will give you a 1% extra discount on each extra vehicle.

Then where do you park the think, if renting an apartment, and if super lucky, will give you one parking space, if you need an extra one, can be an extra hundred bucks a month. If you purchase a home with more garage space, nail you with extra property taxes and big time. 

So if you want to be conscientious, save the environment, use less air polluting fuel, there is a host of the establishment to rob you blind. Matter of fact, can cost you a small fortune in an attempt to be green. 

Ever look at it this way? I sure have.


----------

